# HAYDN - the HARNONCOURT/ CONCENTUC MUSICUS WIEN box set. Anybody heard this?



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm looking through Amazon at Haydn listings and came across this box set which contains 10 symphonies I don't have recordings of.

Although the samples sound up to par, unfortunately there are absolutely no reviews.

I have the Harnoncourt 'London' set which is excellent, and the brilliant Pinnock 'Sturm' box set, plus the Fischer 'Paris' set.

Does anybody own this Harnoncourt set and wish to share their opinion of its worth? Thanks.


----------



## MorrisMinor (Aug 18, 2012)

I have this box set: I don't listen to Haydn as much as I used to as my taste has changed and I prefer Beethoven, Mahler, Schumann etc. However, these are very interesting symphonies, and interesting recordings. The orchestra can often sound rather rough, but this is because it is a period orchestra, i.e. a chamber orchestra playing on gut strings and natural brass instruments: the oboe often sounds like a strangled cat. Symphony No.6 is wonderful, 105 is probably my favourite. This is how Haydn would have sounded when first performed. I also have Harnoncourt doing the London Symphonies with the Royal Concertgebow - this recording is a very different sound. However, if you are looking to get a diverse range of recordings of Haydn Symphonies, this should be on your list!


----------



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

MorrisMinor said:


> I have this box set: I don't listen to Haydn as much as I used to as my taste has changed and I prefer Beethoven, Mahler, Schumann etc. However, these are very interesting symphonies, and interesting recordings. The orchestra can often sound rather rough, but this is because it is a period orchestra, i.e. a chamber orchestra playing on gut strings and natural brass instruments: the oboe often sounds like a strangled cat. Symphony No.6 is wonderful, 105 is probably my favourite. This is how Haydn would have sounded when first performed. I also have Harnoncourt doing the London Symphonies with the Royal Concertgebow - this recording is a very different sound. However, if you are looking to get a diverse range of recordings of Haydn Symphonies, this should be on your list!


Many thanks. I do tend to prefer HIP when it comes to 18th century works, so I'll probably give this one a go. I listen out for the strangled cat. :lol:


----------

